
The one million potato photograph - vishalzone2002
http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/pay-1-million-photograph-potato-article-1.2510953?utm_content=buffer22c1a&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
DerekL
The title should say “The one million dollar potato photograph”. I was
wondering if it was a photo of a million potatoes, or a mosaic made out of one
million potatoes.

